# [SOLVED] Missing ethernet device and other drivers



## camera21

Reinstalled Windows XP because of a bad virus. (Had done same a few months ago w/no problems.) Now missing ethernet driver and 4 others. Most important is the ethernet....because I cannot go on line to download anything. Found the right driver/controller for my Gateway 700GR desktop (about 5 years old -- and recovery disks no longer work). Contacted Gateway via email -- and there best advice was to go to their support area and download the driver, even after I reminded them I could not go on line.

There are 5 yellow question marks over each driver in the device manager.

I've tried to download the Marvell Yukon driver to my laptop -- and tried to download it directly to a CD. Doesn't seem to work. 

First, I do not have a flash drive and am not sure it would work on my desktop anyway.

Is there a way that I am missing that would allow me to download the driver to my laptop, then disk, or whatever? Am pulling out my hair.

Thanks.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Missing ethernet device and other drivers*

What is keeping you from burning the drivers to a cd?

Go to the gateway support site and download the drivers and copy to a flash drive ( CD is ok too) . . double click the file to install them on the gateway.

Be sure to install the chipset drivers first . . the others will probably not install without that


----------



## camera21

*Re: Missing ethernet device and other drivers*

Maybe I'm just expecting something to happen that can't. When I click on the blue underlined item in the Gateway support list to download the right Gateway driver, it does not give me an option of where to download it. Tried to download it to the laptop in a file....but if I open it, it seems to be just notepad info on the driver, etc. 

BTW, which are the chipset drivers? You can see I'm really a beginner at all of this.

What I need, I guess, is a step by step set of instructions on downloading to the laptop, etc.

Thanks for any help you can give.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Missing ethernet device and other drivers*

Are you using INternet Explorer to download the files?


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Missing ethernet device and other drivers*

Chipset driver is on the download page for your pc









And the directions to install are on the next panel . . next to the download button


----------



## camera21

*Re: Missing ethernet device and other drivers*

I am using Google Chrome. Think I finally figured out how to download the ethernet device to the CD. However, I don't want to install anything until I download the chipset driver. Other drivers missing: Audio Device on Hi Def Audio Bus, PCI Simple Communications Controller, Video Controller, Video Controller (VGA Compatible). Are any of these the chipset? If not, do I simply search for chipset downloads on Gateway Support Site?


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Missing ethernet device and other drivers*

Forget Chrome for this and use Internet Explorer . . once you enter your serial number, all the drivers will be presented . . the CHipset is clearly indentified. . see the insert in post #5.


----------



## camera21

*Re: Missing ethernet device and other drivers*

Finally, downloaded the chipset device and ethernet device to disks. Got the chipset installed on my desktop. However, I cannot install the Marvell Yukon device, even following the instructions provided by Gateway. Here is the link to the installation instructions at Gateway. 

http://support.gateway.com/support/...support/drivers/win_xp/network/Marvell827.txt

I don't get a choice of options that allows me to access the C:\\ etc. It just lists some devices -- none of which appear to be what I need. Any suggestions?


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Missing ethernet device and other drivers*

http://support.gateway.com/support/...latform=10021&model=11537&os=10406&type=10095

This is the network (Ethernet) driver download page for your computer.What problems are you having installing this driver?


----------



## camera21

*Re: Missing ethernet device and other drivers*

Here are the download instructions for that device on the Gateway support site:

http://support.gateway.com/support/...support/drivers/win_xp/network/Marvell705.txt

It says to look at the attachments for instructions...after introducing it etc. Where are the attachments?


----------



## spunk.funk

*Re: Missing ethernet device and other drivers*

Go to the Link I sent you in Post #9 (my last one) click the Marvel 705.exe link. Then on the next page click the Download Now link at the top. Choose to Run not save. It should download to a temp file and start an install. Do that for any of your other drivers you need.


----------



## camera21

*Re: Missing ethernet device and other drivers*

Problem is -- I can't download the device directly to my desktop computer, since I can't get on line. I have to download all of the 5 devices I need to a CD, then download them to the desktop from the CDs. Followed instructions I found earlier -- and put the Marvell Yukon file on my desktop (on my desktop). Followed the instructions -- but could not find where I had an option to chose the C:\\, etc. file via the advanced route they mentioned. Only got a list of devices. Am hopelessly confused.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Missing ethernet device and other drivers*

Looks like they want you to install from Device Manager. Once you have the file saved, right click on the network adaptor and select update driver . . browse to the file and let it load the driver


----------



## camera21

*Re: Missing ethernet device and other drivers*

Tried that..device manager wants to go on line to find the device. Instead, as the original instructions directed, I selected advanced -- and said I would chose the device I wanted. Except the list they offer of possible devices does not include Ethernet controllers. I already have a network adaptor installed.


----------



## camera21

*Re: Missing ethernet device and other drivers*

Another idea - I saw 2 sites that offered recovery disks for Gateway 700GR on line. You can have them mail the CDs. I'm reluctant to supply a credit card # to companies that I know nothing about. Gateway no longer supplies the disks for my model. Anyone ever tried one of these "third party" recovery disks -- did they work? Do you have any recommendations?


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Missing ethernet device and other drivers*



camera21 said:


> Tried that..device manager wants to go on line to find the device. Instead, as the original instructions directed, I selected advanced -- and said I would chose the device I wanted. Except the list they offer of possible devices does not include Ethernet controllers. I already have a network adaptor installed.


Click No to the online request and on the next screen, click on "Have Disk" and navigate to the download driver file


----------



## camera21

*Re: Missing ethernet device and other drivers*

Thanks for your help, everyone. Finally stumbled/bumbled my way to getting all the drivers downloaded.

I appreciate all of your responses -- and your patience.


----------



## Old Rich

*Re: Missing ethernet device and other drivers*

Great . . glad you got it sorted!!


----------

